# Does any one have a cavachon?



## bluebrassmonkey (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi, 

I wanted to know if anyone on this forum had a Cavachon? 
Mine's now 6months old and I wanted to know if it was too soon to neuter him. 
He hasn't started lifting his leg and I wanted to know if that's normal. 

Thanks


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

It is too soon to neuter (in my book) and it's not uncommon that they haven't lifted their leg at this age.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

This would be better in either general chat or health - but I would not neuter a male dog as young as 6 months. They tend to stay quite babyish in my experience and often quite long in the leg. He is a small breed so if you have a specific reason such as owning an entire bitch then it is worth doing as it will not be too detrimental but otherwise I would wait till he is fully mature.


----------



## bluebrassmonkey (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you both for your help with this. 
I will remember to put it in General Chat next time. 

Do either of you own a cavachon?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't believe anyone here owns a crossbred cavalier/bichon frise but I may be wrong.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He's still a puppy really so don't worry aout him not cocking his leg - and some dogs just prefer not to anyway.

The general concencous seems to be to wait until your pup has fully matured before neutering - a small breed that would normally be about 18 months.

However my Shih Tzu cross was neutered early as he was a nightmare for humping my teenage daughters and their friends  Something about teenage girls and their hormones  - the behaviour was quite distressing for them so we took the decision to neuter him early with no ill effect (he's now 5 1/2 years) 
If my dog hadn't bee such a pain then I would of waited until he was over a year and probably 18 months.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a Staffordshire Bullterrier who is 16 months old now, started cocking his leg around 8 months (I think) and is not neutered.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't know anyone on here who has that cross. I have a 9 month old Miniature Pinscher who started to cock his leg at 7.5 months. My boy isn't neutered but his days are numbered because he has started humping everyone and everything and it's starting to get out of control, there's just no stopping him but if he hadn't have started doing that then I wouldn't even be considering to neuter him until he is fully mature.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

On cocking of the leg, I have an entire springer spaniel at 3 years old has only started cocking his leg a couple of months ago 

So at 6 months I wouldn't be concerned


----------



## Barkley Star (Feb 10, 2012)

I have two cavachons, both 3 years old at the end of the month. They have a lovely temperament and are easy going (our vets and groomers like them for their "total lack of agression"). 

You must keep on top of the coat though! Brush often (I find a slicker brush followed by a comb best) and have it clipped back frequently to avoid matting. As an example, I have mine clipped short every 3 months. Up to the 2 month mark one brush/comb-through per week is ok after that it's twice a week. After three months neither they nor I enjoy the attempts at keeping them matt free.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have a cavachon. benjy is 21 months old. as already mentioned they are very gentle dogs. i don't think he has an ounce of nastiness in his body. i purchased some clippers and groom himself as and when it is needed. they are lovely dogs


----------



## angiecooper (Oct 23, 2012)

We have a cavachon girl, Millie she has only been with s 3 weeks but couldn't imagine her not being in our home now ! Her nick name is vileda as she's Millie mop who wees with excitement then rolls in in


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> I don't believe anyone here owns a crossbred cavalier/bichon frise but I may be wrong.


if you had not have said i wouldnt have a clue what the op was on about why do people make up silly names for crossbreeds?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Wildmoor said:


> if you had not have said i wouldnt have a clue what the op was on about why do people make up silly names for crossbreeds?


What is worse is that people assume from owning a first time cross, that there is a breed type and temperament. We don't get that from pedigrees where we have many years of a closed gene pool, but somehow a cross breed magically produces a good temperament always and no other noticeable problems other than grooming, which you would hope is obvious.

I'm not knocking this particular cross breed, but I do wish people would think carefully before making claims that their particular dog is a 100% representative of a cross breed overall.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> I don't believe anyone here owns a crossbred cavalier/bichon frise but I may be wrong.


Thanks saved me asking... I get lost with these new names for mixes.

Pictures OP please I find they usually start cocking about 9 months. My rescues were already nuetured when I got them. But ones I had done at about a year.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Think this tread is about a lady wanting help with neutering not cross-breeding, Whos gives a s**t what people call there breed of dog, We all love our dogs that no matter what they are thats why we joined this site!

BTW.. My puppy 3/4 Pug 1/4 Bichon (Pushon lol) and he started cocking at around 6 months.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

button50 said:


> Think this tread is about a lady wanting help with neutering not cross-breeding, Whos gives a s**t what people call there breed of dog, We all love our dogs that no matter what they are thats why we joined this site!
> 
> BTW.. My puppy 3/4 Pug 1/4 Bichon (Pushon lol) and he started cocking at around 6 months.


For some of us it is curiosity nothing more... I have had and have both pure bred and X's so there is no snobbery involved here.. Thank you very much


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

I never mentioned snobbery at all, I just dont agree with turning a genuine post for help into a debate about what people think of cross-breeds 
Thank you


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Back on , topic Please. OP he's still young I don't think you need to worry yet my MIL shih tzu only started lifting his leg when he was 1 and a half...I will also move this to dog chat for you....Jill


----------



## Barkley Star (Feb 10, 2012)

Ours took ages to housebreak and I've seen this mentioned quite often for this particular cross, which is something to bear in mind. In our case it was partly because the previous owner didn't make success the only option so to speak, but I think one of the breeds (bichon?) has a similar problem. Not sure though.


----------



## apricot (Sep 25, 2012)

I have Cavaliers. The boy started cocking his leg at 3 months and was so wild and wicked that I had him neutered at 1 year old. There's no need to have any boy dog neutered unless you're having problems.
Neutering spaniels often spoils their coats (boys or girls) I don't know if this occurs in cross breds.


----------



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dexter was neutered at 9 months and he has always squatted to go to the toliet until recently then he started to cock his leg at 3 years! he is lazy though


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

My young springers rarely cock their legs at two, unless there's a lamp post nearby. They were both neutered at around the two year mark.

My older springer, nine, rarely cocks at home, but always when out.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I have two Bichons, a male and a female and both were neutered at 7 months old on the advice of our vet and not had any problems with neutering early (my vet said small breed dogs mature earlier) The male started cocking his leg at around 8 months old if I remember rightly (he's eight now)


----------



## Fluffychon (Oct 30, 2012)

I do have a Cavachon and he is 22 months and I never had him neutered!!!

He started to hump our leg when he was 10 months, but it wasnt that much, then he stopped around 12 months.
He was never that type of dog that would hump even the pillow...so I decided to wait and see until his hormones set...and so far he never did that again...he goes to doggy daycare evryday and is used to dog...actually the other dogs try to hump on him!!!
well only time i saw him very agitated was when there were bitches in season in the park...only time I really needed to put him on a leash...he is a very good boy, not agressive and doesnt go marking anywhere...so I asked the vet and they said it was OK, and the reason we should neuterd the dog was to calm him down and prevent future disease (which we never know if they will come anyway) si I prefered to follow the nature and leave him as it is...in future if I see the need then I will do...so far he is very happy and well behaved.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Fluffychon said:


> I do have a Cavachon and he is 22 months and I never had him neutered!!!
> 
> He started to hump our leg when he was 10 months, but it wasnt that much, then he stopped around 12 months.
> He was never that type of dog that would hump even the pillow...so I decided to wait and see until his hormones set...and so far he never did that again...he goes to doggy daycare evryday and is used to dog...actually the other dogs try to hump on him!!!
> well only time i saw him very agitated was when there were bitches in season in the park...only time I really needed to put him on a leash...he is a very good boy, not agressive and doesnt go marking anywhere...so I asked the vet and they said it was OK, and the reason we should neuterd the dog was to calm him down and prevent future disease (which we never know if they will come anyway) si I prefered to follow the nature and leave him as it is...in future if I see the need then I will do...so far he is very happy and well behaved.


I don't think I know many vets who wouldn't say it was ok, I mean, you do have to pay to have your dog neutered, and yes, it stops them getting testicular cancer as they no longer have testicles, but that is a lesser risk than other cancers asssociated with neutering your dog.


----------



## apricot (Sep 25, 2012)

Testicular cancer in dogs is rare. Should we be chopping off every bit which just might cause problems in the distant future?


----------



## bluebrassmonkey (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you all for all your help with the matter of neutering.

And for those people out there that have issues with crosses etc - I would just like to say.... I had to get a cross because my family suffer from allergies. A cross seemed to be the best solution and we didn't want something too big.

As for the silly name for the cross breed.... I agree! It does sound silly.... ~But then again, what would you call a dog that is half cavalier, half bichon? 
Most dogs are named based on the region of the world they come from (e.g. Maltese, Havanese) or for what they represent. In the case of the Bichon the French named them _curly white lap dog_ so based on that... maybe I should call mine a *Brummie-Mutt-Chon* Personally I dont care what the hell you want to call him - I love him to bits and I think that's all that matters really.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

It doesn't really matter what breed he is; six months is too young to neuter him. I am not in favour of neutering at all unless it is necessary for health or behaviourial reasons, but if you are going to do it, wait till he is full grown.

Your post is in the right place; I can't imagine why anyone would expect to put a post about neutering a dog into general chat.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

bluebrassmonkey said:


> Thank you all for all your help with the matter of neutering.
> 
> And for those people out there that have issues with crosses etc - I would just like to say.... I had to get a cross because my family suffer from allergies. A cross seemed to be the best solution and we didn't want something too big.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately having a cross with a dog that does not moult does not guarantee non shedding. I do hope it works out that way, but only sure guarantee is to get a purebred non shedder like a poodle or bichon.

Don't worry about what others say; he is your dog and you love him and that is all that matters isn't it. There is also a rule on this forum about having a go at crossbreeds, so we try not to have that sort of problem.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

bluebrassmonkey said:


> Thank you all for all your help with the matter of neutering.
> 
> And for those people out there that have issues with crosses etc - I would just like to say.... I had to get a cross because my family suffer from allergies. A cross seemed to be the best solution and we didn't want something too big.
> 
> ...


Well said :thumbup:

Welcome to the forum  I had my boy neutered at 6 months because I have an entire bitch plus he humped everything and everyone. He has not suffered from any adverse effects.

Have you got any photos to share of your lovely Cavachon?


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I dont have a cavachon but i have a CavxShihTzu who i had castrated at about six months because he was terrible at humping things, he was already cocking his leg. I have had no problems with him he is now 6yrs and has been the easiest dog to own now.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Think carefully about neutering your pup. Some vets seem to automatically assume this needs to be done, and will put quite a lot of pressure on you by emphasising the good points about neutering, and avoiding discussing the pros.

Some dogs should be neutered if they start excessive humping, or if they are around bitches in season. That said, I've have three entire dogs who either never met a bitch in season, or didn't know what to think about it if they did. None of them suffered from not being neutered - i.e. they didn't develop the problems neutering is said to prevent.

Before taking such an irrevokable decision you should look into the pros and cons, and make the decision for yourself. Do not be forced into it by your vet just because it's the latest fad. It's only recently that it's become the norm to neuter!


----------



## Fluffychon (Oct 30, 2012)

Well at the end of the day is the owner decisions ...
I had 5 dogs thru my life none of them were ever neutered and none of them had ever developed any disease related to not been neutered...we never know what will happen anyway...it is like you going to your GP and he says you should removed your breast to avoid in future having breast cancer, you know what I mean?
My dog is the lovely dog and I adore him they way he is... 
Dont take me wrong I am not promoting a "not neutering dogs campaign"  just sharing my experience :crazy:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

bluebrassmonkey said:


> Thank you all for all your help with the matter of neutering.
> 
> And for those people out there that have issues with crosses etc - I would just like to say.... I had to get a cross because my family suffer from allergies. A cross seemed to be the best solution and we didn't want something too big.
> 
> ...


There are pedigree names that are based on what they look like in English too, I have a flat coated retriever, and there is a curly coated retriever 

One thing I wanted to point out to you is that you've been misled about cross breeds not affecting allergy sufferers, they still moult, they still shed skin and allergy sufferers can also be allergic to the saliva. If you'd asked before hand, you'd have been told to simply go for a bichon frise, which is lower shedding than a cavalier, or another very low shedding breed such as a poodle or bedlington terrier. No dog never loses hair in it's life, but those breed types are known to be as non-moulting as you can get. Unfortunately, when you cross them with another breed type that moults, you really can't guarantee what coat type you will get.

Unfortunately, plenty of people have bought a cross breed under the same perception as yourselves, only to then rehome the dog when it becomes apparent that it moults and they are still very allergic to them. I'm not saying that's what will happen to you, but don't expect your pup to be non-moulting


----------



## bluebrassmonkey (Oct 17, 2012)

So far there haven't been any side effects with the family towards the little guy. 
I love cavaliers and it was a compromise I had to make - I did do a great deal into pure breeds before we made the decision. It wasn't some frivolous whim or fancy. 

The little man does shed a little hair, so I do groom him daily. As for dander - he's more bichon than cavalier.
I will post some pics to this message


----------



## bluebrassmonkey (Oct 17, 2012)

metaldog said:


> Well said :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome to the forum  I had my boy neutered at 6 months because I have an entire bitch plus he humped everything and everyone. He has not suffered from any adverse effects.
> 
> Have you got any photos to share of your lovely Cavachon?


Here are some pics of the little guy 
What's not to love??


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

bluebrassmonkey said:


> Here are some pics of the little guy
> What's not to love??


What a cutie 

Must admit I have 2 cross breeds - bith crossed with non shedding breeds, both shed 
And I have a Bichon Frise - doesn't shed, but because of her tight curls her coat holds the dust and dander meaning my daughter and son have more of a reaction to her than the others 
However daily brushing of the dogs keeps their allergies under control 
To be fair my daughter is allergic to the world - so a small dog doesn't make any difference - she takes a nasal spray, antihisamines, eye drops and applys her creams daily anyway.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

bluebrassmonkey said:


> Here are some pics of the little guy
> What's not to love??


OMG what a cutie :001_wub:

You live in the same area as my mother. I may just have to visit her, seek you out and dognap him :ihih:


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

DirtyGertie said:


> OMG what a cutie :001_wub:
> 
> You live in the same area as my mother. I may just have to visit her, seek you out and dognap him :ihih:


I bet I beat you too it  even if I have to travel from Nottingham ...

Oooo he is such a BEAUTIFUL little boy!! made my heart melt when I saw him, I adore both breeds so much, I had my Cavalier Dylan who went to rainbow bridge last April (totally broke my heart) and my granddaughter (who is 16 and very responsible ) has the most adorable Bichon who is 1 in 3wks...I so love her..... so, to have two of my biggest loves in one little dog sounds like heaven to me....the only reason I didnt have another Cavalier after my beautiful Dylan was because at the time it felt kind of disrespectful to his memory, a silly notion, I know that now but at the time it was how I felt....Oooo sorry for going on and on, 
but I still might come and "borrow" your little boy 

ETA: DirtieGertie I think I will be "borrowing" your beautiful little one too when you go to your Mums....just gorgeous little Dog!!!


----------



## bluebrassmonkey (Oct 17, 2012)

You are both most welcome to come and "borrow" him. He loves company and meeting new people. He is extremely friendly and has to say hello to everyone and everything in the park - from people to babies to dogs and rabbits..... everyone has to get a kiss or a sniff before he feels it's OK to move on. 

He is due for a grooming. I find the shorter his hair the less moulting. 
As you mentioned, if the hair is long it does tend to store more dander. 

Can anyone recommend a good groomer in the Solihull/Sheldon area?


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

bluebrassmonkey said:


> Here are some pics of the little guy
> What's not to love??


OMG he's adorable


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

bluebrassmonkey said:


> You are both most welcome to come and "borrow" him. He loves company and meeting new people. He is extremely friendly and has to say hello to everyone and everything in the park - from people to babies to dogs and rabbits..... everyone has to get a kiss or a sniff before he feels it's OK to move on.
> 
> He is due for a grooming. I find the shorter his hair the less moulting.
> As you mentioned, if the hair is long it does tend to store more dander.
> ...


Aaaw bless you!...but with my driving skills and no sense of direction I tend to use my car just as a shopping trolley now days, .....

your boy sounds just like Millie, shes super friendly too, she certainly dont understand when people dont fuss her, how do you explain to them not everyone loves doggies .....
sorry I cant help with a groomer recommendation, it took me ages to find a good one in my area to trim her, one with patients as millie doesnt like being groomed which is sad really as I always loved that part of having dogs, I felt it gave me and the dog some quality bonding time....I just pray millie will one day come to accept it....


----------



## Fudge2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

bluebrassmonkey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to know if anyone on this forum had a Cavachon?
> Mine's now 6months old and I wanted to know if it was too soon to neuter him.
> ...


Hi 
I have just got a cavachon he is 8 weeks, was reading your question and wondered did you have your dog neutered? and if so how old was he,  Thank You


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Wildmoor said:


> if you had not have said i wouldnt have a clue what the op was on about why do people make up silly names for crossbreeds?


The same reason people make up silly names for breeds and silly kennel names . . .

As a matter of record, I have never seen a "Cavalier"King Charles Spaniel openly support royalty, be a gallant or chivalrous man, mount a horse and go into combat, show an arrogant or offhand disregard, be nonchalant or write (or even quote) 17th century poetry... so it's a silly name... or it's just a name that some people chose to give to a type of dog... like Cavachon (for instance)


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Elmo the Bear said:


> The same reason people make up silly names for breeds and silly kennel names . . .
> 
> As a matter of record, I have never seen a "Cavalier"King Charles Spaniel openly support royalty, be a gallant or chivalrous man, mount a horse and go into combat, show an arrogant or offhand disregard, be nonchalant or write (or even quote) 17th century poetry... so it's a silly name... or it's just a name that some people chose to give to a type of dog... like Cavachon (for instance)


love it!!!!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

bluebrassmonkey said:


> Thank you both for your help with this.
> I will remember to put it in General Chat next time.
> 
> Do either of you own a cavachon?


He's a dog, they all own the same bits. If you're having no problems now, there is no harm in waiting until 12 months.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> The same reason people make up silly names for breeds and silly kennel names . . .
> 
> As a matter of record, I have never seen a "Cavalier"King Charles Spaniel openly support royalty, be a gallant or chivalrous man, mount a horse and go into combat, show an arrogant or offhand disregard, be nonchalant or write (or even quote) 17th century poetry... so it's a silly name... or it's just a name that some people chose to give to a type of dog... like Cavachon (for instance)


Your logic fails you on that one I'm afraid. CKCS were named I believe, because they were bred to resemble the spaniel type of dog popular as pet lap dogs, some kept by royalty. Bichon frise translates to something along the lines of 'small hairy dog' - so Cavachon is meaningless as a *name* because it doesn't describe the dog in the way that many names do, it's simply a mish mash of two names that do mean something on their own. So for part of the CKCS name, spaniels are thought to originate from spain, and were bred on for a variety of uses, hence the addition of Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, it describes what the dog was bred for, other names describe the dog itself, such as flat coated retriever, slightly obvious 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I don't have a cavachon either, but as has been said, all dogs are dogs at the end of the day, my preference would always be to allow a dog to physically and mentally mature before neutering/spaying. There is no real benefit to neutering dogs, any behavioural issues are easily overcome by training, removing body parts won't necessarily change him into a well behaved dog


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

Barkley Star said:


> Ours took ages to housebreak and I've seen this mentioned quite often for this particular cross, which is something to bear in mind. In our case it was partly because the previous owner didn't make success the only option so to speak, but I think one of the breeds (bichon?) has a similar problem. Not sure though.


yep they do say Bichon's (and Chihuahua's too) are difficult to house train but i think thats rubbish tbh.:thumbdown: our Snoop was easy and i think we broke some sort of record with Freddy as he was going reliably on those pee-pad things within a week or two of bringing him home! :thumbsup:


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> . .. . so Cavachon is meaningless as a *name* because it doesn't describe the dog in the way that many names do, it's simply a mish mash of two names that do mean something on their own. . .


I still don't get this. There is no 'naming convention' for dog breeds (or mixes) that says names have to have a meaning that all approve of, or a meaning at all for that manner.

What is it to anyone else what someone wants to call their dog?

If one isn't the one developing a breed or owning a breed or owning a mix what care is of of theirs? Who is anyone else to think they should judge?

We could all go off on judgement tangents regularly about the stupidity of some dog names if we want to . . . but why would we UNLESS we had a specific bone to grind?

We have many breeds with meaningless names or close to meaningless names and with names which represent a myth of origin that does not exist. Do we all need to get perturbed when we see those names and start pointing out, each time, that in our opinion they are not suited, that they don't have any depth of meaning or that they represent a lie?

- Chinese Crested - an American made breed - 
- Alaskan Klee Kai - means little dog -- WOO HOO -- very deep there
- Chihuahua - DNA now shows it is of European origin 
- Tibetan Spaniel - NOT a spaniel - AT ALL
- Bichon Frise - curly lap dog - again a DEEP DEEP meaning to that name
- Cavalier King Charles - well King Charles DID have a penchant for lap dogs with pendulus ears BUT history tells us that to get to the dogs we have now breeders have mixed MANY types, up to and including with the Barbet and the Miniature Bulldog in its day. There is very little hunting spaniel involved in the King Charles and the present day versions have little to do with the dogs King Charles favored. If anyone can answer why the word 'Cavalier' was chosen to be put on front for the newer version, I'd be curious. I have no clue what it represents.

There is not a 'standard established naming tradition' for breeds.

IMHO a portmanteau name is as good as any of those. Of course someone else can say 'no its not' but there are no valid REASONS that can be given. It is like me saying I hate green and someone else saying they like it and us continuing back and forth.

It is pointless and petty and serves no good purpose. I LOVE the name Cockapoo when it roles off my tongue. I always have and I will always continue to. Cavachon is another that roles well and if one can't figure out what 'it' is google is at your finger tips. That is what I use when someone posts a ridiculous breed name like "Catahoula". I certainly would not get on a thread and say 'what is that and I think the name is ridiculous' . . . COMMON courtesy.

http://www.dog-names.org.uk/dog-breeds-alphabetical-list.htm

CC


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

comfortcreature said:


> I still don't get this. There is no 'naming convention' for dog breeds (or mixes) that says names have to have a meaning that all approve of, or a meaning at all for that manner.
> 
> What is it to anyone else what someone wants to call their dog?
> 
> ...


VERY WELL SAID!! .... another one for the list is Tibetan Terrier - not a terrier either....beautiful dogs


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

See you keep quoting SL so I have to see it  . . 

Yes Cavachon is meaningless (unless you understand the common english practice of portmanteau.. oddly itself derived from luggage) and Cavalier is meaningless in the name of the spaniel mentioned. So the majority are meaningless (both combination and those names given by breeders) and are names people give to things . . which, the last time I looked, they were allowed to.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

bluebrassmonkey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to know if anyone on this forum had a Cavachon?
> Mine's now 6months old and I wanted to know if it was too soon to neuter him.
> ...


did anyone actually give an answer? before going off on a tangent lol ?

no cavachon but my niece has a 16 weekd old cav x shih tzu and cute it is to !

i would wait on neutering until he's over a year tbo.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> The same reason people make up silly names for breeds and silly kennel names . . .
> 
> As a matter of record, *I have never seen a "Cavalier"King Charles Spaniel openly support royalty, be a gallant or chivalrous man, mount a horse and go into combat, show an arrogant or offhand disregard, be nonchalant or write (or even quote) 17th century poetry... so it's a silly name... or it's just a name that some people chose to give to a type of dog... like Cavachon (for instance)*


Never seen one driving a Vauxhall either ut:


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Me is thinking this thread needs a little reminder of the "rules" about discussing "Mixed Breeds"

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/36419-important-rule-regarding-crossbreeds.html


----------



## Flutterby05 (Mar 16, 2013)

We got our first ever dog, a Cavachon, several months ago. Nim is 8 months now, totally lovable, and after years of being afraid of dogs has helped me immensley!

My question would be the opposite to the posters, in that, should she be spade? and if so at what age? She has just come into her first season (bit of a shock as I didn't know dogs bled!) and some folks are saying that it would be a good thing for her to have one litter before spading as it might calm the scatty/nutty side of her down.

As I origionally wanted a golden Cavachon (long story...but the breeder (now very suspect) advertised with golden coloured dogs in the pics, when we got there they were all black and white, and in a discusting condition, so we pretty much rescued Nim instead) this appeals as there is a chance I could keep one if she had one.

I wouldnt know where to start there either....

advice anyone?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Flutterby05 said:


> We got our first ever dog, a Cavachon, several months ago. Nim is 8 months now, totally lovable, and after years of being afraid of dogs has helped me immensley!
> 
> My question would be the opposite to the posters, in that, should she be spade? and if so at what age? She has just come into her first season (bit of a shock as I didn't know dogs bled!) and some folks are saying that it would be a good thing for her to have one litter before spading as it might calm the scatty/nutty side of her down.
> 
> ...


Personally I would spay her 3 months after her season - a season lasts approximately 21 days and during this time ensure she is supervised in your garden in case a male dog gets in (they can smell a bitch inseason from some distance) and has no contact with entire male dogs.
It's an old wives tale that a bitch needs to have one litter - your girl has no desire to be a mum, it is a very expensive process if done correctly and a huge risk to the health of your girl and you shouldn't breed a bitch until she is 2 years old so you would have 3 more seasons to manage and then you'd have to research and find a suitable stud dog.
It sounds likely that your girl came from very poor cirumstances and was bred through extremly bad breeding practices with no regard to health or well beeing of the mother or pups, as you have no background on the health of your girl, parent and grandparent dogs I think it would be a very poor decision to go ahead and breed.
Enjoy your girl for being a wonder pet and companion and if at some point you decide to add a companion do a bit of research and go to a reputable breeder or rescue.
And she sounds adorable - we need pictures 
She'll calm down with maturity and consistant reward based training


----------



## Torrie1974 (Feb 9, 2017)

bluebrassmonkey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to know if anyone on this forum had a Cavachon?
> Mine's now 6months old and I wanted to know if it was too soon to neuter him.
> ...


Hi we have a beutiful cavichon puppy who is 8months old now and he has been lifting his leg for several months x like children every puppy is different x


----------

